# [Resolved] Internet Hangs intermittently



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Hello,

I've got a problem with my internet hanging for no apparent reason. I have a P3 1000 512MB RAM, Win98SE. Whne connected to the internet The connection will hang all other programs work fine. it lasts anywhere from 5 sec to 5 min. I've clean my PC, reformatted, Tweaked, Updated drivers, Checked resources, even had the phone company check the line, it's fine, but to no avail I still freezer I even tried adding and removing memory. I've been haoving this problem for quite sometime. Does anyone have any suggestions I could try.

Thanx


----------



## ian.t (Nov 24, 2001)

It's a process of elimination i think though i doubt your system and its memory are the cause.

does the modem dial into your isp but you are unable to navigate to websites because 'internet explorer' freezes?

Is the modem internal ?

ian.t

ps: welcome to tsg


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I have a USR 56K Internal modem. I dial into my ISP, then with no regular pattern I can see it'll freeze/hang for anywhere from 5 seconds to 5 minutes. I've tried the init strings from the USR web site, but none made a difference.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Just try this, don't know if it will help but it is easy to do and easy to change back if it doesn't work. A lot of times it helps.

Go to C:\windows and find the host file. This file will have no extension. There will or could be a host.sam, leave it alone.

Rename the host file hostold.

Reboot and try it again.

Like I said if it doesn't work it is easy to change back but a lot of times it helps.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I renamed the hosts file, but it still hangs, thanx for the idea 'tho


----------



## ian.t (Nov 24, 2001)

Have a quick look though this info (there is something regarding usr modems) and see if any of it helps.

http://www.c-gate.net/support/Modem_Problems/modem_problems.html

Incidentally, you don't have a call waiting service/voice mail on your phone line do you ?

ian.t


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't subscrice to Call waiting or any of those features, tried the init strings, still no good. Still freezing/Hanging


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Internet Explorer 5 and Outlook Express 5 Performance or Hang-up Issues: 
Internet Explorer version 5 for Windows 98 
Internet Explorer version 5.01 for Windows 98 Second Edition 
Internet Explorer version 5 for Windows 95 
Outlook Express version 5 for Windows 95 
Outlook Express version 5.01 for Windows 98 Second Edition 
Outlook Express version 5 for Windows 98
Cause 
These issues can occur if you are using McAfee VirusScan 4.02 or 4.03. These versions of McAfee VirusScan add an incorrect version of the Windows Imagehlp.dll file
To solve this problem: 
Click Start 
Point to Find 
Click Files or Folders 
Type 
imagehlp.dll
in the Named box 
Click (C drive in the Look In box 
Click the Find Now button 
Right-click the file, and then click Properties 
Locate the date and time that the file was created and modified. If the files report a time of 4:02 or 4:03 AM, then the computer performance issue is related to VirusScan. 
Click the Cancel button. 
If the file has a time stamp similar to the one described in step five, minimize the Find File window, and then use the following procedure: 
Connect to the Internet. 
Go to the following Network Associates Web site: 
support.nai.com/files/vsc/tmp/imagehlp.dll
In the File Download dialog box 
Click to select Save this file to disk 
Click OK. 
In the Save In box, click Desktop 
Click Save. 
Maximize the Find Files window. 
Click the Imagehlp.dll file 
Press F2. 
Rename the file to "Imagehlp.lld". 
Right-click the copy of Imagehlp.dll that you saved to the desktop 
Click Cut. 
Open Windows Explorer 
Browse to C:\Windows\System. 
Right-click anywhere in the right pane 
Click Paste. 
Disconnect from the Internet
Restart your computer


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanx Rick, but I don't have McAfee, I use Norton Anti-Virus, but I checked the DLL file anyways just to chack it wasn't modified at the time stated.

Thanx


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Ah we don't give up that easlily. Did you check your start up programs. REmove all that are not needed and try again.

Have you tried the IE Explorer repair?

Both of these could help especially the start up.

If you are not sure of them post them here and we will go through them for you.

I haven't read the complete post lately but have you checked for spyware, trojans lately?

This should keep you busy for a bit unless your really ahead of me on this.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Also System File Checker might turn up something. I have seen where a hard drive that is filled with temp file cause this so clean the hard drive of unneeded files.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I clean my temps regularly, but I did run the system file checker, it found some corrupted files and fixed them, It seems better, but still hanging

Thanx


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

What programs do you have running in the back ground?

Go to start find, type in

msinfo32.exe

Click on the plus sign next to software enviroment
click on the words startup programs,

copy and paste here what is listed in the right pane.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Here's what you requested:

CARD Monitor	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Panasonic\Palmcorder\CARD LINK (for USB)\regcnt09.exe"
ClickTray Calendar	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\ClickTray Calendar\ClickTray.exe"
ZoneAlarm	Common Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe" -nopopup
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
Norton Auto-Protect	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
TrueVector	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
MiniLog	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE -service
SymTray - Norton SystemWorks	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Let's remove a few of them that I know what they are. You can always go back and put a check back in them if this doesn't help. It should raise your resources which should help the stalling or freezing.

take the check out of 


ClickTray Calendar Startup Group "C:\Program Files\ClickTray Calendar\ClickTray.exe"

If you don't use the power saver features take this one out.

LoadPowerProfile Registry (Machine Service) Rundll32.exe 

powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme 

StillImageMonitor Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE 


MiniLog Registry (Machine Service) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE -service 


IF taking these out of start up doesn't help or you want one of them back you can go into msconfig and just put a check back it that one you want.

Go to start, run and type in 

msconfig

A window will open, click on the start up tab and remove the checks from the programs listed above.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Removed all the above, still no go, Freezing/hanging still

:-(

Thanx


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Gee I don't know what else to mention now. Don't give up I will keep looking to see what else I can find. 

Might be something in the registry causing this. If there is a problem there is a solution. Problem with that is usually I am not as smart as the problem.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Hello,

Itried the following two things, they seem to help, but not solve the problem:

http://www.zdnet.com/products/stories/reviews/0,4161,919730,00.html

http://www.tek-tips.com/gfaqs.cfm/lev2/67/lev3/74/spid/608/sfid/1629


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Wild Eyes...I'm a new member who is having EXACTLY the same problem you are. My son "upgraded"  my computer (new specs below). Since then, I have had the same "hanging" problem you have. Like you, I've tried everything. For a long time, I blamed the modem. Problem is, when it does hang up, the modem is still connected (usually at 53,333 bps). I've tried 2 different modems (one brand new), updated drivers and everything else I can think of. Finally updated from IE5 to IE6. No help. Just thought I'd let you know you're not alone and I'll be watching your thread. Who knows? What helps you just might help me, too. Best....Larry


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Larry, 

I will keep this post updated with anything I try or find. Apparently this isn't an isolated incident I seen many more on other forums, but no one seems to know what's the problem, I myself believe it's something to do with Windows, what I'm not sure.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

WyldEyes

This probably won't work but would you try it anyways. It is just one more thing that will be eliminated.

CTRL/ALT/DEL close all programs except explorer. Connect to the internet and see what happens.

If all programs are closed this will eliminate a program conflict unless one is running that is not listed but at least we will know that the ones listed aren't creating the problem.

I can understand your frustration....


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi again. Thought I'd also mention that when my son upgraded this, he also put WinXP on it. I hated XP, and took me a long time to get Win98SE back on. Point is, it was doing the same thing on XP. Don't know if that says anything about the problem, but apparently not isolated to W98. Best....Larry


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

For rkselby....I've always been told that both Explorer and systray have to be left on. Comments? Thanks...Larry


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Larry your problem could be because of the way XP was installed.

When he installed it did he do a clean install or just over top.

Second when you went back to win98 did you do a clean install or just remove XP and leave some of the files behind?

These are just a few thougths on your. I have win98 SE and I have never had any problems along these lines. It has to have something to do with a program added or removed somewhere or it could be something left in the registry.

Have either of you ran "RegClean" and check the computer for programs that have been removed and left registry entries behind?

You can down load "RegClean" from my site at the following site, also is a link to their web site if you would like to know more about the program.

It will clean out all invalid entries and you can remove the listing of programs that were on the computer and removed but still listed.

http://www.rselby.com/favorite_links.html


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Larry, for the record, they say to leave systray in the start up programs also.

Systray is the volume control in the taskbar by the time.

Remove it from start up in msconfig and you will see the yellow speaker disappear.

Explorer is the only one you need in the End Task window for the computer to operate.


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for the thoughts, rk  Truth is, he did a clean install when he put XP on. While working through changing back to W98, at one point I did 3 HDD formats in two days (I had lost 17GB of my hard drive....turned out it was formatted in NTFS and not recognized by W98....had to use a 3rd party partition mgr to find and delete the partition, then reformat the entire drive to FAT32 for W98). After that, when the entire disk was reformatted to FAT32, I reinstalled everything. I've only had it back up and running for a week or so. I've gotten a lot of help from another forum similar to this one and they walked me through all this. End result is, with a newly-formatted HDD, correct modem drivers installed and everything completely reinstalled, the internet still hangs up. There has GOT to be some conflict, somewhere, in all of this. Interestingly, my processor (1.2GB) is faster than my old one (450Mhz). Is it possible it is TOO fast? Maybe can't keep up with itself? Sorry, guess I'm just "grasping at straws"  Anyway, thanks for any thoughts about this. 

Mostly, I'm posting this for WildEyes. After all, it is his/her thread. Just trying to put out more thoughts. Maybe between all of us, we'll stumble across a solution?  Best...Larry


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

If you decide to try RegCleaner and need help with it feel free to email me and I will explain how to use it. It is very simple.

But then again what I think is simple can also be a task to others and what they think is simple I just can't do.

Depend on.....


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Something else I haven't seen address yet.

Go to control panel, network, click on dial up adapter, click properties, go to the advanced tab, click IP Packet size and try the large packet size, if that doesn't help try small, ......reboot.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I removed all items loaded, and it was better, but still the odd hang, gonna try the packet size now.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Changing packet size didn't make a difference.

Thanx


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

WyldEyes, I just remembered a link from the other forum. It is for a freeware program to optimize internet connections. I don't understand all of it, but the Help button gives suggested settings. What I noticed is it says the default for cachesize is zero, but recommended is 16. Thing is, in the window for changing it, the option to change cachesize is grayed out. I have posted to the other forum asking how to get the option to change it, or maybe rkselby here will know about this program (it is a zip file). If you'd care to take a look, it is at http://www.rob.cybercomm.nl/easymtu

It is safe to look at it, as no changes are saved unless you say so. You can exit without saving anything. Hope this helps some. If not posted here, I will let you know when I find out about changing cachesize and if it helped. Best....Larry


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Larry I am looking at the site now. 

I personally do not like using third party software. It is usually doing what you can do yourself and don't need the programs on the computer to cause a conflict with something else.

I usually look at the programs to see what they are doing then make the changes manually.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanx Larry,

Already downloaded and tried, didn't work either


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Larry that programs just does what I suggested a minute ago. It changes the packet size.


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for the thoughts, rk....those are good points. Can you tell me about the cachesize? That program says zero is default, but 16 is recommended. Seems like if 16 is recommended, that is what the default would be. I don't understand this. Could cachesize cause the problems we're having? Thanks...Larry


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks, rk. I didn't realize the packet thing was the same. I tried what you said, but when I clicked Advanced, I saw no tab for IP Packet....could it have a different name? BTW, gotta go to work. I'll check this in the evening.

Thanks, too, for your patience, WyldEyes. I'm not trying to "take over" your thread, but looking for answers myself  Hopefully, something will come of it. Best....Larry


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I've read pros and cons on the subject. A few years back I downloaded a program that made the changes and I tried all and I couldn't see any difference. I tried all settings. 

I think a lot has to do with the isp. 

That is a question like which is best win98 or ME? Depends on who is using it.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Larry


> Go to control panel, network, click on dial up adapter, click properties, go to the advanced tab, click IP Packet size and try the large packet size, if that doesn't help try small, ......reboot.


In the middle of the advance window is another window, click on packet size in there.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi larry,

I don't mind you adding to this post, that way both can try things and let each other know. Everything we've done seems to help a bit, but hasn't solved the problem.

3 heads are better then 1

Thanx


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Some additional infi I noticed, When I download my e-mail through outlookexpress, I have Hotmail going through it as well, so I have my subcribed account and Hotmail through Outlook Express, when I send retreive while I'm hung it looks like it downloads from my service provider, but not hotmail, I get the green checkmark beside it and then it stops until it resumes then it'll check all my hotmail stuff. I hasn't actually downloaded a message, but that might just be because there was no message, or I tmight mean nothing at all. Maybe this'll give us some ideas.

Thanx


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I've contacted my ISP to check some items, I did receive and e-mail from my ISP account while the connection was hung. So they have runing a trace while it's hung to see where it stops. Larry if you want to try to, Go to a DOS prompt and type tracert then email (ie: tracert www.hotmail.com) it'll shoe the hops. Wherever it stops is where it hangs. Hope this helps you.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

WyldEyes 

Let me see if I understand this. You have hotmail and if a message gets stuck it will effect your complete internet operation as far as hanging is concerned?

So MSN mail or Yahoo mail or any stmp mail program could do this?

Trying to make you the authority now....


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't thin hotmail has anything to do with, i just used it to trace because it is usually up. but i found when i ran the trace it i didn't go through when i was hung, i'm going to try and ping my isp when it's hung.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Okay keep us informed for we have other threads with or very similar to this one.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

Here's an Update:

When my connection hangs, I can ping my ISP, but cannot ping other (ie www.yahoo.ca) My ISP see's me as idle during that time. He tech guy is going to send my problem to they're network guys to try and look at some things, as this problem could occur, but non-technical people may dismiss it as heavy traffic. I'll keep you posted.

Thanx for everyones help


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Thank you for educating us. I can see someone trying to tell most ISP that something like this is their problem. I can see where that would go over real good with most.

They hate to admit they are at fault. This outfit must really like you.

Anyhow thank you for we are all learning something here and that is why I am here...


----------



## Larryf01 (Jul 30, 2002)

Thought I'd throw in about two cents more  

Early on with this problem, I not only checked with my ISP, but also with a number of other people using this ISP (it's a small, local one). Not one other person is having any trouble like this, and the ISP has not had any other complaints about this problem. I really think the problem is not there, but somewhere in IE (the problem has persisted through both IE5 and IE6), or there is another conflict somewhere else in the computer.

I do know it is a FRUSTRATING problem  I've read all that WyldEyes has done and I know all I've done before this, but nothing seems to solve the it. What makes this hard to nail down is that only SOME people have it, but most do not. If ALL IE6 or ALL IE5 users were having this problem, at least we would know where to start looking. Ahhh, guess I'm just rambling now. Anyway, I'm still reading. If I find anything that might help, I will post again. Best to all.....Larry


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Larry, Got a question. Do you have another browser like AOL, Netscape or any other besiedes IE.

If so try them and see if they do it. This will tell us if it is in IE or another program causing it.

How it that for a fresh thought???

Been reading this thread too long, way to long.


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I've tried netscape it does the same.

Larry, I too am the only one in my area having this problem as well, but talking to my tech at my ISP we both agreed this problem could be mistake by users as just a busy evening online, they may not know to look and see if they are getting info through the dial-up. I was at one persons place having this problem they didn't even know it was a problem they thought the server was just busy and said they would try later. Some people don't know what realy goes on just click and it's there.

I guess this is my 1.5 cents worth lol lol


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

> I did run the system file checker, it found some corrupted files and fixed them


 Oh Boy. I hope not. But there is a list of files which SFC ID's as being corrupt. the case is that it simply cannot recognize them as IE updated files. Here's the article. I suggest you compare your IE files or do an IE repair to be sure you haven't replaced IE files with older versions.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q264865

EDITED: I came back after typing and found that you said Netscape did the same thing. I had given directions for things to try. However, they pertained only to Internet Explorer.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have been doing a little research. I found several posts and these people have resolved their problem. Several methods. Use at your own risk. Remember to please back up any registry keys you either change or delete.

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]&rnum=4

Two possible solutions here.


> Does your PC have a network adapter installed?
> 
> I had the same problem and I also first suspected that this problem
> was provider-related. However, I recently installed Apache webserver
> ...


 Another one from here:
http://groups.google.com/groups?q=I...UTF-8&[email protected]&rnum=5


> I've had this problem for three weeks now. cnn.com was notorious for
> producing 2 second pauses all over the place, driving me crazy. I
> believe I finally solved it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

More:
http://groups.google.com/[email protected]&rnum=21


> I click on an URL in IE5.0 (win98) it sometimes (not all the times)
> pauses for like 30 sec. I thoughtr that this was due to a poor connection or a lousy modem, but I have now witnessed the same thing when trying to connect to a local file (on a PWS).
> 
> I have also tried to connect to a chatroom with large traffic, and the same thing happens here. Everything looks fine for 5-10 minutes, but then it pauses or locks for 30 sec and then continues at full speed.... really weird.
> ...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

from:
http://groups.google.com/groups?q=I...TF-8&[email protected]&rnum=16


> I have noticed that on my own computer and my Mom's, that when connected to the internet, it occasionally pauses for a minute or so, i.e. no bytes sent or received, and then it'll start working again.
> This has been experienced with the same pay internet supplier, as well astwo free suppliers.Is this a problem with the computer or the modem, or is this a problem with the server?
> 
> This is usually caused by your modem being overly optimistic about the
> ...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I checked the following registry entry. I had 8 listed. I deleted the last 7, rebooted and it helped speed up my loading time. I was suprised.



> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I've had this problem for three weeks now. cnn.com was notorious for
> producing 2 second pauses all over the place, driving me crazy. I
> ...


----------



## WyldEyes (Jul 28, 2002)

I disabled my network card and it stop freezing, but I have a home network, so I actually need it to be active, but I know wht the problems is now. So I removed the TCP/IP bindings and re-activated the card re-booted, I haven't hung yet.

Thanx Everyone, this one was a doozy lol


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

WyldEyes,

That's great! I hope it continues. 

Mo


----------



## jbullard (Aug 6, 2003)

Also, If you have any problems with internet freezing again check your BOD rate. I was down on some business in Florida and took my laptop and I have a default of 115000, which is what normally gets put in when you don't specify a different BOD rate in connections under internet properties. However, Florida has a different phone system then most other states and uses a lower BOD rate which is around 96000. So the freeze is coming from where the computer is actually waiting on the internet to receive information back. This has happen to several people that I know and can cause a problem with hanging in internet explorer and other internet based programs. However, if you need your network then you should download symantec's netrecon and it will show you where your problems are coming from within that network. I have used every time I start my computer to make sure that everything is configured the way that I want it and it actually speeds up your system and internet connection along with networked systems.
Zero


----------

